# How To Best Market Store Through Facebook?



## Titsmerch (Oct 3, 2011)

I've just started up my first t-shirt store online, and facebook has always been a great ground for social networking so i set up a facebookpage for my store, but how to interest people to join? I'm pretty much on a zerobudget so advertising through facebook isn't really an option at this point, neither is spamming. Any other ideas?


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

You might want to try voting on some of your designs to get some feed back and than offer them discounts for there help.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you mention the Facebook page everywhere, particularly on your website. Currently the Facebook icon on your website is not linked to your page, or at least it didn't work when I clicked it. 

Do some research. See what other pages similar to yours are on Facebook and like them. Look to see what they're talking about and who likes those pages. That would probably by your target demographic. Look for links to other sites that may be other places to communicate with your target market. 

Fill your page with information that would be of interest to people who will buy your shirts. The page needs to be updated frequently and there needs to be more there than just constant pleas to buy your merchandise.


----------



## Ylla (May 17, 2011)

start from your PERSONAL facebook account.
create enough buzz about your t-shirt thing among your personal fb friends. and slowly channel them to browse on your BUSINESS fb account and get them to "like" and "say something" there....and again to create buzz about.


----------

